# un utente, una canzone



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

Nel mio infinito andare alla ricerca di modi per perdere tempo, m'è venuta in mente questa cosa.
Per associazione, sulla base di quanto raccontato in questo Forum e di quel poco della personalità che emerge dallo stesso, ho pensato di ricollegare un brano musicale a ciascun utente.
Il brano l'ho scelto o per i testi, o per il titolo, o anche per la sua muscialità (veloce, lento ecc.).
Mi cimento solo con quelli con cui mi relaziono maggiormente e di cui ho letto più cose. Un innocente divertissement.  Sperando di azzeccarci un minimo


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice*

é sempre positiva, piena di energia, anche allegra.

Lei è un brano pieno di armonia, colore, allegria.

Lei è quindi questo, an Yellow Submarine 

	
	
		
		
	


	








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODNVo1o7w8M&feature=PlayList&p=B6732288EA9F9892&index=0


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> é sempre positiva, piena di energia, anche allegra.
> 
> Lei è un brano pieno di armonia, colore, allegria.
> 
> ...


Grazie e'una delle mie preferite... e' anche il mio cavallo di battaglia al karaoke (si scrive cosi'?)... mi viene una delizia.... faccio anche il paparappa when the band begins to play....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Moltimodi*

con la sua spietata logica
is a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But whats puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuTiTfbfy7Q


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Asudem*

é una che quando c'è da difendere le proprie idee non si tira indietro mai.
E quando si rimbocca le maniche ce n'è per tutti.

Finiscono tutti col muso nell polvere: uno dopo l'altro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY0WxgSXdEE


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> é una che quando c'è da difendere le proprie idee non si tira indietro mai.
> E quando si rimbocca le maniche ce n'è per tutti.
> 
> Finiscono tutti col muso nell polvere: uno dopo l'altro
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

*Per Rock e i suoi cloni*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWtylSdKSfA

Chorus
Im all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality

I wasnt born so much as I fell out
Nobody seemed to notice me
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see

I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling
Thats how its been all around me

Chorus

Im all tuned in, I see all the programmes
I save coupons from packets of tea
Ive got my giant hit discoteque album
I empty a bottle and I feel a bit free

The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls
Make me noises for company
Long distance callers make long distance calls
And the silence makes me lonely

Chorus

And its not hear
It disappear
Im all lost


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWtylSdKSfA
> 
> Chorus
> Im all lost in the supermarket
> ...


 
Grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















e permettimi di


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Amarax*

che non si riesce a fare una ragione di quanto le accade, è questa struggente canzone d'amore dei Four Tops, perchè il suo dramma è quello dell'Umanità, da sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXavZYeXEc0

Sugarpie honeybunch
You know that I love you
I can't help myself
I love you and nobody else
In and out my life
You come and you go
Leaving just your picture behind
And I kissed it a thousand times


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> che non si riesce a fare una ragione di quanto le accade, è questa struggente canzone d'amore dei Four Tops, perchè il suo dramma è quello dell'Umanità, da sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per Amarax io proporrei I used to love her  dei G'n'R rifatta al maschile


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Kid*

invece, come me, è uno che ad un certo punto ha messo in gioco quello che aveva e ora attende e spera che il tempo rimargini le ferite e riporti le cose nel loro giusto equlibrio.

Ebbene
all we need is just a little Patience  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MSN82jU3sg


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Amoremio*

la ritrovo in questo stupendo brano dei Fleetwood mac, il cui testo dice tutto 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE7sGbnbqxk

Loving you
Isnt the right thing to do
How can I ever change things
That I feel

If I could
Maybe Id give you my world
How can i
When you wont take it from me

You can go your own way
Go your own way
You an call it
Another lonely day
You can go your own way
Go your own way

Tell me why
Everything turned around
Packing up
Shacking up is all you wanna do

If I could
Baby Id give you my world
Open up
Everythings waiting for you

You can go your own way
Go your own way
You an call it
Another lonely day
You can go your own way
Go your own way


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Emmanuelle*

fine rocker peraltro, ha un solido punto di riferimento, la famiglia, la casa.
Quello è ciò a cui tendere, sempre.

Home sweet home 

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_BBlWxkwJtU


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fine rocker peraltro, ha un solido punto di riferimento, la famiglia, la casa.
> Quello è ciò a cui tendere, sempre.
> 
> Home sweet home
> ...


con una punta di cazzimma ti direi che la tua firma per te va più che bene, ma la mia infinita bontà e notoria misericordia mi portano da sempre ad associarti a questa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZSi02uccrc


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> con una punta di cazzimma ti direi che la tua firma per te va più che bene, ma la mia infinita bontà e notoria misericordia mi portano da sempre ad associarti a questa
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZSi02uccrc


Grazie 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 Ti confermi fine rocker !
Questo sono proprio io (ma era anche Syd .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )
The lunatic is in my head 
The lunatic is in my head 
You raise the blade 
You make the change 
You rearrange me 'till I'm sane 
You lock the door 
And throw away the key 
And there's someone in my head, but it's not me 
And if the cloud bursts thunder in your ear 
You shout and no one seems to hear 
And if the band you're in starts playing different tunes 
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon 

"I can't think of anything to say except... Laughing is nice! HaHaHa!"


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Anna A.*

una Chevy del '68 a tutta velocità ...... Meglio fare strada 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Saxon, Wheels of steel 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJKCM33jyq8​​​​When my foots on the throttle there's no looking back
I leave the motor tickin' over when she's back on the track
I've got a 68 Chevy with pipes on the side
You know she's my idea of beauty, that's what I drive
She's got wheels, wheels of steel
She's got wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
Talking 'bout my wheels of steel
I don't take no jibe from the motorway pigs
When I'm crusin' down the freeway I don't get no lifts
If you see me coming get out of my way
You know a Trans Am didn't, I blew it away
She's got wheels, wheels of steel
She's got wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
My my my my wheels of steel
I'm burnin' aviation fuel my foot's to the floor
Ya know she's crusin one-forty she'd do even more
I'm burnin' solid rubber I don't take no bull
'Cause my wheels of steel are rolling
They're rolling your way
She's got wheels, wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
My my my wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
Talking 'bout my wheels of steel
I'm burnin aviation fuel my foot's to the floor
Ya know she's crusin' one-forty she'd do even more
I'm burnin' solid rubber I don't take no bull (shit)
'Cause my wheels of steel are rolling
If you're comin' come quick
She's got wheels, wheels of steel
She's got wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
My my my wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
Talking 'bout my wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
Wheels of steel
My my wheels of steel
Uh, ya, wheels of steel​​


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Bruja*

la saggezza

Cat Stevens. Father and Son. Senza tempo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlGLuRlhW3c

All togheter now ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









I was once like you are now, and I know that its not easy,
To be calm when youve found something going on.
But take your time, think a lot,
Why, think of everything youve got.
For you will still be here tomorrow, but your dreams may not


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

ma genio 'e fatica' no eh?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Angelodelmale*

morbida e dura, conciliante e bellicosa, passa da una fase all'altra in un crescendo di potenza

Quindi un pezzo che racchiude in se questi due opposti e la transizione dall'uno all'altro, potrebbe essere questo

I mitici Purple, l'intramontabile Child in time 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJCTrolF3CY


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Airforever*

Lo so, è ovvio, ma niente di meglio dei Cheap Trick di Mighty Wings 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , soundtrack di Top Gun ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBKOpFVggr8

Abbattili tutti, Airforever Maverick


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Oscuro*

è quello che va per la sua strada, con le sue convinzioni, costi quel che costi. Non rinnega e procede comunque, si chiude un libro se ne apre un altro. E non cambierà idea mai, accidenti ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per me lui è coverdaliano nell'anima e perciò queste parole di Here I go again mi sembrano scritte per lui 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKTiwCez6Zs&feature=fvst

I dont know where Im going
But, I sure know where Ive been
Hanging on the promises
In songs of yesterday
An Ive made up my mind,
I aint wasting no more time
But, here I go again
Here I go again

Tho I keep searching for an answer,
I never seem to find what Im looking for
Oh lord, I pray
You give me strength to carry on,
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time

Im just another heart in need of rescue,
Waiting on loves sweet charity
An Im gonna hold on
For the rest of my days,
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo* I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go...

An Ive made up my mind,
I aint wasting no more time

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
cos I know what it means
To walk along the lonely street of dreams

An here I go again on my own
Goin down the only road Ive ever known,
Like a hobo I was born to walk alone
An Ive made up my mind
I aint wasting no more time...

But, here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go again,
Here I go,
Here I go again...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Sto cercando qualcuno a cui dedicare Bobby Brown goes down di Frank Zappa.... chi si offre?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*MK*

è sempre alla ricerca di se stessa, di risposte, di equlibri.
Questa è per lei, un brano sull'introspezione, il dolore, la verità, la serenità.

a te MK  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pink Floyd Comfortably Numb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkJNyQfAprY

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home? 

Come on, now.
I hear youre feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts? 

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I cant explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
Therell be no more --aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up? 
I do believe its working. good.
Thatll keep you going for the show.
Come on its time to go.

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto cercando qualcuno a cui dedicare Bobby Brown goes down di Frank Zappa.... chi si offre?


 Potresti postare il testo ....


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Potresti postare il testo ....


Ma cosi' non ci casca nessuno


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma cosi' non ci casca nessuno


allora cerchiamo a chi regalare questo grande e potente pezzo degli Who 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse a tutte le mogli del mondo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TL825mZH0c

MY Wife 

	
	
		
		
	


	





My life's in jeopardy
Murdered in cold blood is what I'm gonna be
I ain't been home since Friday night
And now my wife is coming after me

Give me police protection
Gonna buy a gun so
I can look after number one
Give me a bodyguard
A black belt Judo expert with a machine gun

Gonna buy a tank and an aeroplane
When she catches up with me
Won't be no time to explain
She thinks I've been with another woman
And that's enough to send her half insane
Gonna buy a fast car
Put on my lead boots
And take a long, long drive
I may end up spending all my money
But I'll still be alive

All I did was have a bit too much to drink
And I picked the wrong precinct Got picked up by the law
And now I ain't got time to think

Gonna buy a tank and an aeroplane
When she catches up with me
Won't be no time to explain
She thinks I've been with another woman
And that's enough to send her half insane
Gonna buy a fast car
Put on my lead boots
And take a long, long drive
I may end up spending all my money
But I'll still be alive

And I'm oh so tired of running
Gonna lay down on the floor
I gotta rest some time so
I can get to run some more

She's comin'!
She's comin'!


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> è sempre alla ricerca di se stessa, di risposte, di equlibri.
> Questa è per lei, un brano sull'introspezione, il dolore, la verità, la serenità.
> 
> a te MK
> ...


 
Caro Rock, ti ringrazio per il pensiero, ma i Pink Floyd proprio non li sopporto, sorry...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



MK ha detto:


> Caro Rock, ti ringrazio per il pensiero, ma i Pink Floyd proprio non li sopporto, sorry...


No problem. resta un grande pezzo sull'introspezione


----------



## Grande82 (13 Luglio 2009)

a persa/ritrovata gliela dedichi in un tread apposito, la canzone e a me niente?!?!?!?!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Grande 82*

per la verità avevo da sabato in mente per te questo vecchio hit dei mitici Temptations.
Parla di una persona che è ormai pronta a donare il proprio amore a quella/o giusto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma chi riceve deve essere pronto a prendere ed a capire che fortuna che ha  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scegli chi essere, Grande. cacciatore o preda?

Et voilà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come buon auspicio !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJhiUpwy7P0


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

*Sperella*

A parte dedicarle "Cambara, cambara, cambara e maccioni... pisciu re, sparedda e mummungioni" le dedico Tender dei Blur 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaHrqKKFnSA

Tender lyrics
Tender is the night
Lying by your side
Tender is the touch
Of someone that you love too much
Tender is the day
The demons go away
Lord I need to find
Someone who can heal my mind

Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing 
That we have
I'm waiting for that feeling
I'm Waiting for that feeling
Waiting for that feeling to come

Oh my baby
Oh my baby
Oh why
Oh my
[x2]

Tender is the ghost
The ghost I love the most
Hiding from the sun
Waiting for the night to come
Tender is my heart
I'm screwing up my life
Lord I need to find
Someone who can heal my mind

Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing 
That we have
I'm waiting for that feeling
I'm Waiting for that feeling
Waiting for that feeling to come

Oh my baby
Oh my baby
Oh why
Oh my
[x2]

Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing 
That we have
I'm waiting for that feeling
I'm Waiting for that feeling
Waiting for that feeling to come

Oh my baby
Oh my baby
Oh why
Oh my
[x2]

Tender is the night
Lying by your side
Tender is the touch
Of someone that you love too much
Tender is my heart you know
I'm screwing up my life
Oh Lord I need to find
Someone who can heal my mind

Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Get through it
Come on, Come on, Come on 
Love's the greatest thing 
That we have
I'm waiting for that feeling
I'm Waiting for that feeling
Waiting for that feeling to come


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*.................*



Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte dedicarle "Cambara, cambara, cambara e maccioni... pisciu re, sparedda e mummungioni" le dedico Tender dei Blur
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaHrqKKFnSA
> 
> ...


fai bene, ottimo. Aiutami perché alcuni utenti che sono senz'altro amici di tutti io in buona fede li conosco poco. quindi se qualcuno mi aiuta è gradito molto ....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fai bene, ottimo. Aiutami perché alcuni utenti che sono senz'altro amici di tutti io in buona fede li conosco poco. quindi se qualcuno mi aiuta è gradito molto ....


guarda che quello che hai fatto oggi è ammirevole: hai studiato con attenzione le caratteristiche di molti e per me c'hai azzeccato in pieno. O davvero nun tien nient 'a fa'.....o questo posto è diventato un pezzettino di te.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> guarda che quello che hai fatto oggi è ammirevole: hai studiato con attenzione le caratteristiche di molti e per me c'hai azzeccato in pieno. O davvero nun tien nient 'a fa'.....o questo posto è diventato un pezzettino di te.


Io avrei molto da fare ma non amo più quello che faccio nel modo in cui lo faccio ora. se non cambio qualcosa mi accompagnano gentilmente all porta .... ma forse aspetto questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questo posto mi aiuta a lenire l'insoddisfazione e non scherzo quando dico che mi insegna molto su me stesso, persone, modalità, rapporti.

Tu sei una cara persona, Emma, credo di poterlo ormai affermare pubblicamente.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Io avrei molto da fare ma non amo più quello che faccio nel modo in cui lo faccio ora. *se non cambio qualcosa mi accompagnano gentilmente all porta .... ma forse aspetto questo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non puoi sempre aspettare che gli scossoni arrivino dagli altri per prendere decisioni importanti, eh.....


sono una persona cara solo quando mi si porta a cena: se si mangia pesce fresco e crostacei conviene portarmi a fare un giro a via calabritto: costo di meno


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Minerva*

è lo stile di Sade ma anche l'atteggiamento snobistico dell'algida Nico

Perciò le dedichiamo questo classico dei Velvet Underground
Venus in Furs  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgcuU_JWuQU

Una cavalcata S&M nel delirio acustico: surreale oserei dire


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Brancoleone*

con i suoi momenti down, in cui tutto diventa nero, è questo splendido classico degli Eagles 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsLylyEoLDo

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses? 
You been out ridin' fences for so long now 
Oh, you're a hard one 
I know that you got your reasons 
These things that are pleasin' you 
Can hurt you somehow 

Don't you draw the queen of diamonds, boy 
She'll beat you if she's able 
You know the queen of hearts is always your best bet 

Now it seems to me, some fine things 
Have been laid upon your table 
But you only want the ones that you can't get 

Desperado, oh, you ain't gettin' no younger 
Your pain and your hunger, they're drivin' you home 
And freedom, oh freedom well, that's just some people talkin' 
Your prison is walking through this world all alone 

Don't your feet get cold in the winter time? 
The sky won't snow and the sun won't shine 
It's hard to tell the night time from the day 
You're losin' all your highs and lows 
Ain't it funny how the feeling goes away? 

Desperado, why don't you come to your senses? 
Come down from your fences, open the gate 
It may be rainin', but there's a rainbow above you 
You better let somebody love you, before it's too late


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Miciolidia*

che non ama il rock ed è una romanticona, si becca Doris Day in un classico dei classici: un vero evergreen 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Non ci sono pezzi cantati di Franck.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbKHDPPrrc


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (13 Luglio 2009)

*a me niente?*

non ti ispiro nulla io?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Bel Manzo '88 ha detto:


> non ti ispiro nulla io?


C'e'sempre Bobby Brown goes down di Frank Zappa disponibile


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> fai bene, ottimo. Aiutami perché alcuni utenti che sono senz'altro amici di tutti io in buona fede li conosco poco. quindi se qualcuno mi aiuta è gradito molto ....


La verita'e'che non avevo capito volessi far tutto tu


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'e'sempre Bobby Brown goes down di Frank Zappa disponibile


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HywQgnGxRI


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Bel Manzo 88*

estensore di threads assolutamente demenziali, e appassionato conoscitore delle migliori giovenche, si becca i mitici Skiantos con Mi piacciono le sbarbine 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A Lei, egregio .... si diverta
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3a-CzINtbgo


----------



## Minerva (13 Luglio 2009)

*botero*

aborro.
molto grossolanamente (ma molto) è il contrario di modigliani


----------



## Old Bel Manzo '88 (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> estensore di threads assolutamente demenziali, e appassionato conoscitore delle migliori giovenche, si becca i mitici Skiantos con Mi piacciono le sbarbine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Verena*

regina degli Astri non può che meritarsi

the Age of the Aquarius dalla colonna sonora di Hair 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwLYS9rr4lE


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro.
> molto grossolanamente (ma molto) è il contrario di modigliani













Oracolo!

Riesco ad accettare le sculture, ma la pittura vade retro satana!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbino*

col dono della fede si cucca Carl Anderson dalla colonna sonora di Jesus Christ Superstar 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvVr2uks0C8&feature=PlayList&p=07C9BE2DB8D14E8F&index=1


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> col dono della fede si cucca Carl Anderson dalla colonna sonora di Jesus Christ Superstar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ci stavano anche i Soundgarden con J. C. pose


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Oracolo!
> 
> 
> Riesco ad accettare le sculture, ma la
> pittura vade retro satana!


Guagliù, io c'azzecco spesso, pure se paro strunz


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ci stavano anche i Soundgarden con J. C. pose


faccio gli ultimi due. Perdona l'egoscentrismo
fedi e brugola


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*brugola*

é un gatto selvatico,  insuperabile nel graffiare a sangue.

Per le i il grande chitarrista Ted Nugent sembrerebbe aver appositamente scritto

*Cat Scratch Fever*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2yt090aEu4


----------



## Old Rocknroll (13 Luglio 2009)

*Fedifrago*

last but not least

è nientepocodimeno che

........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e qui ha diritto di mettere ciò che vuole chi lo conosce bene. Io ancora non sono riuscito ad inquadrarlo e quindi non ho questa possibilità (prendila come un sincero complimento fedi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


Spero non vi siate annoiate troppo. ciao, continui pure chi vuole


----------



## Verena67 (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> regina degli Astri non può che meritarsi
> 
> the Age of the Aquarius dalla colonna sonora di Hair
> 
> ...


Già mi stavo incacchiando! (mi hai messo a pagina 5!!!! SCIAGURATO!!!)

Comunque adoro la canzone, fantastica nelle scene finali di "40 anni vergine"!


----------



## Old sperella (13 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A parte dedicarle "Cambara, cambara, cambara e maccioni... pisciu re, sparedda e mummungioni" le dedico Tender dei Blur
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaHrqKKFnSA
> 
> ...


Secondo me ci hai preso  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   anche con la prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *morbida e dura, conciliante e bellicosa, passa da una fase all'altra in un crescendo di potenza
> *
> Quindi un pezzo che racchiude in se questi due opposti e la transizione dall'uno all'altro, potrebbe essere questo
> 
> ...


in pratica una schizofrenica  

	
	
		
		
	


	









grazie rock, bel pezzo


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2009)

*RR*

Ringrazio per la canzone e ricambio con benevola intenzione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riXOyAp3atA

Bruja


----------



## Bruja (14 Luglio 2009)

*... e già che ci siamo*

Dedicato alle donne ... feline 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sPJDB8yp4s

Bruja


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*for the rock...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnLjy1Usnug


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*la iena...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK7Ai9dWrRQ&feature=fvst


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*la muflona...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IldsVLoXLk


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*bruja...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjrfTnyFTME


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Un dannato per MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SK7Ai9dWrRQ&feature=fvst


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SyLCWtCL8I

Lyrics to Talking To Myself :
It beggars belief
that she was a child once 
With her heart on her sleeve, 
once in a while you're 
Looking straight at it, 
and you could swear that
It's never there 

Well I don't know why, but 
we're so shameless 
That's no surprise, although
nobody's blameless
You just gotta have it, 
just to know it 
And set it on fire 

Four o'clock in the morning 
The lights are on and I'm talk, talk 
Talking to myself
This love's a certain omen, I'll warn you 
When everything colludes to adore you 
You're diving deeper into the water, 
The water, yeah 
into the water, yeah' 

Six o'clock in the morning 
The lights are on and I'm talk, talk 
Talking to myself 

Now that's a disgrace, we
laugh like a car wreck 
Well that's never safe with these 
lifelikecharacters 
Hungry and willing and homeless and helpless 
And all in my head, yeah 

Nine o'clock in the evening, 
The lights are off and I'm plead, plead 
Pleading with myself…



Questa canzone e'bellissima... il succo e'mai innamorarsi di qualcuno pericoloso...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*la mia amichetta...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LkPnJHGWNo


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*brugolona....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_i5Ca1FYko&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*per Persa...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_4y9TONI7A&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SISpxNgg7zc


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*Verena...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVRf6zoFbyE


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*Minerva...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvLW2F8iJpQ


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SyLCWtCL8I
> 
> Lyrics to Talking To Myself :
> It beggars belief
> ...


Grandissima canzone!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Purtroppo sono le uniche persone di cui vale la pena innamorarsi!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IldsVLoXLk




grazie muflone. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




un po' impegnativa ma molto apprezzata


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Il mio  muflone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCTJeT2i9QU


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*la ia brugolotta*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC6JUA8cjoY


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*angelo do mio corazon*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLAFQwIyK6s


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Miciolidia*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXffZrbV4S0


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Minerva*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izOdvBmTDh0


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*lettrice*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-2lWG2Fp-0


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Amarax*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdnAbtIF3YM


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Anna*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdXgtkIfwT8


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Sperella la prugnetta*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DrTqXySuUmc


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Fedifrago*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNaQEu6IFc4


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rock*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dJAY5DGs-4


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*emma...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvLW2F8iJpQ


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Emma*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c4B9T1cB78


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tugf_V2xHMQ


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCTJeT2i9QU


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*soleluna*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99n0yQG2pcI


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Bruja*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgK_keIJq-4


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*a me stessa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hMrY8jysdg


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*zyp*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xVb1qsPCw


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Oscuro*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbPtvFxUb60


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Fabrizio*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgGcek6qd10


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Verena*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emq3n4KKPdk


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Capretta*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8OipmKFDeM

Slip inside the eye of your mind
Don't you know you might find
A better place to play
You said that you'd never been
But all the things that you've seen
Will slowly fade away

So I start a revolution from my bed
'Cos you said the brains I had went to my head
Step outside, summertime's in bloom
Stand up beside the fireplace
Take that look from off your face
You ain't ever gonna burn my heart out

And so Sally can wait, she knows it's too late as we're walking on by
Her soul slides away, but don't look back in anger I heard you say

Take me to the place where you go
Where nobody knows if it's night or day
But please don't put your life in the hands
Of a Rock n Roll band
Who'll throw it all away

I'm gonna start a revolution from my bed
'Cos you said the brains I had went to my head
Step outside 'cos summertime's in bloom
Stand up beside the fireplace
Take that look from off your face
'Cos you ain't ever gonna burn my heart out

So Sally can wait, she knows it's too late as she's walking on by
My soul slides away, but don't look back in anger I heard you say

So Sally can wait, she knows it's too late as we're walking on by
Her soul slides away, but don't look back in anger I heard you say

So Sally can wait
She knows it's too late as shes walking on by
My soul slides away
But don't look back in anger
Don't look back in anger
I heard you say


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Lale75*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH9c2jtIc5w


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Grande82*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxiYBcJi8y4


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izOdvBmTDh0


 grazie , bertina...quanto mi mette di buon umore!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rita*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz7vGW2_5c0


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Angiunedda*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTk2xp0nvY


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC6JUA8cjoY


 
che racchia  

	
	
		
		
	


	









asudem.......... 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbPtvFxUb60


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Giobbe*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLRtU0iUAQ4


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che racchia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che pirla 

	
	
		
		
	


	








cazzo c'entro io coi servi della gleba?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












hai visto cos'ho messo a Giobbe??
te la ricordi??
ah quanti ricordi..non ce la faccio..


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Alla stilosa, surreale Signora Minerva*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Belmanzetto*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiPKzeLKO5Q


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Amoremio*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZEFb5L2uE8


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rita*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z82IulrBRzA


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

il duca bianco!!!
gente che bella musica , siete dei pcjay incredibili!!!
lodi, lodi ,lodi


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il duca bianco!!!
> gente che bella musica , siete dei pcjay incredibili!!!
> lodi, lodi ,lodi


non so se hai notato quanto e come ho spaziato in tutti i colori e suoni...

ma chi sono?? chi sono???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_4y9TONI7A&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdXgtkIfwT8


i Negrita!!!
partirei subito con loro sul camion 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ma anche verso nord, eh..


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*micia...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIV7jwLXt8


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*BRUGOLA*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNJ3sqXocMU


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Mk*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuUZrFwxDII


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tugf_V2xHMQ


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*sperella...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esHEPt41Sjc


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_tYi9zWcg

Che bella questa canzone


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_tYi9zWcg


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Luglio 2009)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99n0yQG2pcI


 
grazie, asu!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYB1j3HGsWk


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> grazie, asu!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYB1j3HGsWk


odio ligabue


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*soleluna...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44mvnC1315I


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*AnnaA*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGSKrC7dGcY


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Alexandro*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyPDshwfwDY


----------



## soleluna80 (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> odio ligabue


 
non capisci una cippa lippa!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Brancaleone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWauGfu4MaM


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*Anna...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnK5DUnUW5Y&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non capisci una cippa lippa!


se va bè... perché invece ligabue ne capisce? e da quando?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnK5DUnUW5Y&feature=related


Un cazzo io l'ho dedicata a Persa


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

*Anna shine*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi-FnBV4ql8


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnK5DUnUW5Y&feature=related


samuele..


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Amarax*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7JVxE2SYxo

Take another little piece of my heart


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un cazzo io l'ho dedicata a Persa


 e che mi frega? Adoro questa canzone e la vedo perfetta per Anna...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LkPnJHGWNo


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyPDshwfwDY


 ma avete visto che piccolo capolavoro è questo video?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


ma brutta stronzetta racchia allungacalzette!!
cone me hai chiuso


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e che mi frega? Adoro questa canzone e la vedo perfetta per Anna...


Arrogante! Ritiro la canzone che ti ho dedicato


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete visto che piccolo capolavoro è questo video?


è strepitoso


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi-FnBV4ql8


è una delle mie canzoni preferite... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma il video non si apre mica


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma avete visto che piccolo capolavoro è questo video?


stupendo


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> stupendo


e la mia canzone?


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e la mia canzone?


non la trovo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=FA8072237D67B675&search_query=my+funny+valentine+sinatra


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rita.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihn0qPBCqkg


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLAFQwIyK6s


 
miiiiiii e chi se la ricordava?


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*MoltiModi...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B-8nUg5tx4&feature=related


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2009)

*comulativo*

a tutto il forum chè i led zeppelin son buoni per tutti e a tutte le ore.. ma meglio di notte 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kNEo8OxrT8


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsTk2xp0nvY


 
non me ne vogliate ma è quella che preferisco


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

*fioc*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM0pY_bV5ME


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Asudem*

questa è la mia canzone fosse solo per il titolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJdh3oNa0bc


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Vulvia*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0krVJeszE







Questa canzone merita anche il testo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





You're dangerous 'cause you're honest 
You're dangerous, you don't know what you want 
Well you left my heart empty as a vacant lot 
For any spirit to haunt 
Hey hey sha la la 
Hey hey 

You're an accident waiting to happen 
You're a piece of glass left in a beach 
Well you tell me things I know you're not supposed to 
Then you leave me just out of reach 
Hey hey sha la la 
Hey hey sha la la 
Who's gonna ride your wild horses 
Who's gonna drown in your blue sea 
Who's gonna ride your wild horses 
Who's gonna fall at the foot of thee 
Well you stole it 'cause I needed the cash 
And you killed it 'cause I wanted revenge 
Well you lied to me 'cause I asked you to 
Baby, can we still be friends 

Hey hey sha la la 
Hey hey sha la la 
Who's gonna ride your wild horses 
Who's gonna drown in your blue sea 
Who's gonna ride your wild horses 
Who's gonna fall at the foot of thee 
Oh, the deeper I spin 
Oh, the hunter will sin for your ivory skin 
Took a drive in the dirty rain 
To a place where the wind calls your name 
Under the trees the river laughing at you and me 
Hallelujah, heavens white rose 
The doors you open 
I just can't close 
Don't turn around, don't turn around again 
Don't turn around, your gypsy heart 
Don't turn around, don't turn around again 
Don't turn around, and don't look back 
Come on now love, don't you look back 
Who's gonna ride your wild horses 
Who's gonna drown in your blue sea 
Who's gonna taste your salt water kisses 
Who's gonna take the place of me 

Who's gonna ride your wild horses 
Who's gonna tame the heart of thee


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Luglio 2009)

noto che siete oberati di lavoro stamattina


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

*Triglietta*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gdvn8VZ_Tg


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

e vi pareva che non arrivasse lei?
a tutti quelli che se la meritano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCihQPnma64&feature=related


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2009)

*brugoletta*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcqLuWYCP80


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP5OA0SCMZA

"Possibly Maybe"

your flirt finds me out
teases the crack in me
smittens me with hope

possibly maybe probably love

as much as i definitely enjoy solitude
i wouldn't mind perhaps 
spending little time with you
sometimes
sometimes

possibly maybe probably love

uncertainly excites me
baby
who knows what's going to happen?
lottery or car crash
or you'll join a cult

possibly maybe probably love

mon petit vulcan
you're eruptions and disasters
i keep calm
admiring your lava
i keep calm

possibly maybe probably love

since we broke up
i'm using lipstick again
i'll suck my tongue
as a remembrance of you


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gdvn8VZ_Tg


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rock*

Ti ringrazio per la dedica....e per la tua stima per altro ricambiata......!Veramente grazie!D'altronde caro rock...non posso farci nulla...io vado spesso dove il mondo non và.....forse dovevo nascere 70anni fà...!Ancora non ho capito come mai vado sempre in controtendenza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  questione di karma....!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> e vi pareva che non arrivasse lei?
> a tutti quelli che se la meritano
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCihQPnma64&feature=related


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> che non ama il rock ed è una romanticona, si becca Doris Day in un classico dei classici: un vero evergreen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


grazie rock. 

non è Sinatra ma apprezzo.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> aborro.
> molto grossolanamente (ma molto) è il contrario di modigliani


idem.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Luglio 2009)

*bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Dedicato alle donne ... feline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wowowowowowmiaumaiumiauuuuu

))


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Luglio 2009)

*Asu, grazie tesora*



Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXffZrbV4S0



me la devo ascoltare stasera. qui non c'è audio...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Luglio 2009)

*MM e Asu*



moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hIV7jwLXt8



che tuffo al cuore..grazie Bestiola.



Asu, grazie anche te. non la posso ascoltare da qui. l'ascoltero' stasera.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*perfetta per oscuro...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXOBqtFw4fc


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*Zyp...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z574WRiIlug


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*Amoremio...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g-HE3fpHcU


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Reale*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rti3GfN3pfk


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxZp4VEopcE


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Grazie e'una delle mie preferite... e' anche il mio cavallo di battaglia al karaoke (si scrive cosi'?)... mi viene una delizia.... faccio anche il paparappa when the band begins to play....


Ciao: darei un dito per assistere alla tua performance al karaoke ....


----------



## Old sperella (14 Luglio 2009)

chi mi fa un cd riassuntivo ?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Già mi stavo incacchiando! (mi hai messo a pagina 5!!!! SCIAGURATO!!!)
> 
> Comunque adoro la canzone, fantastica nelle scene finali di "40 anni vergine"!


Imperdonabile davvero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma come ben sai _dulcis in fundo_ ....


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Bruja ha detto:


> Ringrazio per la canzone e ricambio con benevola intenzione
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie

Riporto da un'enciclopedia della lirica
<< Rigoletto è una figura complessa, non può essere semplicisticamente etichettata, poiché Piave e Verdi ci mostrano di lui tratti contrastanti, ma la metafora della gobba rappresenta la sottomissione al potere, il servilismo a cui non ci si dovrebbe opporre con la "tremenda vendetta" bensì riscattando la propria dignità di uomo libero. Rigoletto, pur commuovendoci per il dolore di padre, premuroso in eccesso (dalla discutibile, segregante linea pedagogica) , non riesce a mostrarsi a noi come positivo; egli antepone l'odio verso il mondo all'amore per se stesso e ciò conduce alla perdizione e alla tragica fine, proprio l'unico oggetto d'amore della sua vita. Certo, in linea con la retorica romantica, è l'amore cieco di Gilda a guidarla verso la morte, ma è la scelta della vendetta piuttosto che del legittimo riscatto che arma il pugnale dell'assassino. Rigoletto è in fondo un vile ometto del suo tempo, un buffone di corte adulatore, un anchorman prezzolato da tv commerciale ante litteram , un portaborse, un funzionario yes man dei nostri giorni; forse è a loro che ancora oggi l'opera di Verdi può insegnare qualcosa, molto. Le censure temevano, miopi, che a turbare le folle potesse essere la figura di un sovrano immorale e che la gibbosità del protagonista potesse essere esteticamente disdicevole; se meno frettolosamente avessero esaminato il soggetto, forse, avrebbero individuato un ben maggiore pericolo: quello di indurre gli smidollati baciapile a raddrizzare la schiena per consegnare ai propri figli un futuro di dignità. >>.​Pensa se l'intenzione era malevola


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnLjy1Usnug


 No fun my babe no fun
No fun my babe no fun
No fun to hang around
Feeling that same old way
No fun to hang around
Freaked out for another day
No fun my babe no fun
No fun my babe no fun
No fun to be around
Walking by myself
No fun to be alone
In love with nobody else
Well maybe go out maybe stay home
Maybe call mom on the telephone
Well come on, well come on,
Well come on.......... 

Rock on ....


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> No fun my babe no fun
> No fun my babe no fun
> No fun to hang around
> Feeling that same old way
> ...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dJAY5DGs-4


Non l'avevo mai sentita.
Bel testo: mi rivedo in queste parole. quelle che mi fanno comodo, ovviamente 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Riconoscendo il fatto come epico 
*calibro il gesto giusto in modo clinico* 
prima più lento.. e poi recupero 
prima c'è il vento.. e dopo arrivano 

Sono primo io e sono l'ultimo 
Sono primo io e sono l'ultimo 
è un fatto tipico 
del gioco ciclico del ritmo mantrico 
perciò 
parole su parole 
su milioni di parole 
come cellule si scontrano 
si moltiplicano 
*conto quanto kunta kinte 
**e in quanto kunta kinte canto 
*
Però così succede che gli schiavi si conoscono, si riconoscono 
magari poi riconoscendosi 
*succede che gli schiavi si organizzano 
e se si contano allora vincono*.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per la dedica....e per la tua stima per altro ricambiata......!Veramente grazie!D'altronde caro rock...non posso farci nulla...io vado spesso dove il mondo non và.....forse dovevo nascere 70anni fà...!Ancora non ho capito come mai vado sempre in controtendenza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes oscuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vedemo se mi stimerai ancora quando inizia il campionato e senza peli sulla lingua ti dirò come ha giocato o'Napule e se meritava di vincere o perdere ....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> per la verità avevo da sabato in mente per te questo vecchio hit dei mitici Temptations.
> Parla di una persona che è ormai pronta a donare il proprio amore a quella/o giusto
> 
> 
> ...




















   m'è piaciuta molto!! 
Ora mi traduco il testo e ti dico....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxiYBcJi8y4




















 stavo per venirti a cercare, disgraziata!! poi ho visto il mio nome!


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuUZrFwxDII




















   grazie... Ma il gatto nero già ce l'ho...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> grazie... Ma il gatto nero già ce l'ho...


quello nero lo volevo io stordita


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello nero lo volevo io stordita




















   e io non te lo dò...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non l'avevo mai sentita.
> Bel testo: mi rivedo in queste parole. quelle che mi fanno comodo, ovviamente
> 
> 
> ...


in realtà ti volevo dedicare questa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRdi9wNBHNc

ma chissà poi come menavi il torrone con le introspezioni psicologiche..


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> in realtà ti volevo dedicare questa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRdi9wNBHNc
> 
> ma chissà poi come menavi il torrone con le introspezioni psicologiche..


 
Menare il torrone mi è nuova ma suona bene 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' un francesismo per scassare o'cazz, suppongo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Conta il pensiero, grazie, sei stata simpatica oltre ogni più rosea aspettativa, dengh iu


----------



## Old Black Mamba (14 Luglio 2009)

*MK*

*Donna tentatrice mi sono lasciato trasportare dal post in voga, questa è per te*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBGZ1EdzCqo


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Donna tentatrice mi sono lasciato trasportare dal post in voga, questa è per te*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBGZ1EdzCqo


Grazie seducente serpentello...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (14 Luglio 2009)

*Cat.*

*Cat amica mia non posso andare via senza dedicarti una canzone*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZnOmjj_Suw&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9g5aoqnK_g


----------



## Old Black Mamba (14 Luglio 2009)

*Bruja*

*E dulcis in fundo non poteva mancare una canzone per la mia ............ Bruja.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLthETv3GS4


Ed il serpente va.*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

*MM*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmjS37zDbPY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHNzLjgh4uk


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rock*

Tranquillo rock....il napoli è qualcosa che ho dentro...gioca bene..gioca male....mi emoziona sempre....è una delle mie droghe....adesso è tornato pure il pocho....!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvLW2F8iJpQ


 brivido....sei la terza persona che in pochi mesi associa questa canzone a me....


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> brivido....sei la terza persona che in pochi mesi associa questa canzone a me....


ehi...ma non era la mia?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*............*



oscuro ha detto:


> Tranquillo rock....il napoli è qualcosa che ho dentro...gioca bene..gioca male....mi emoziona sempre....è una delle mie droghe....adesso è tornato pure il pocho....!!!


Speramm che tene a capa e faticà .... 

Mo godiamoci questa va. oscuraccio 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWraJgiax1s

Spero che Iago e Emma (e pure chiunque chi ci guarda da fuori  ma tifa  ciuccio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )si uniscano al coro


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

*asudem*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsAv...B95B7037&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0p1ULMc8ZT4


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rock*

Rock....io ringrazio già il cielo....io mi son preso sassate per un Ternana napoli.2-1....ho sofferto per un Frosinone-Napoli....1-2....anche un Sora-napoli 0-0......adesso mi guardo il mio Napoli in Hd...e chi se ne fotte....può pure cadere il mondo....sò già felice accussì...!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*MM*

C'ho impiegato 15 minuti a ricordarmi dei Casino Rayale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYUXCJjP_uM


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Rock....io ringrazio già il cielo....io mi son preso sassate per un Ternana napoli.2-1....ho sofferto per un Frosinone-Napoli....1-2....anche un Sora-napoli 0-0......adesso mi guardo il mio Napoli in Hd...e chi se ne fotte....può pure cadere il mondo....sò già felice accussì...!!


 Si hai ragione però nun se po fa 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nu girone d'andata a certi livelli e scacare completamente il ritorno. Cioè, fa girare i cojones, dai


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

ma moltimodi hai dedicato la stessa canzone a me ed a emma??
anatemaaaaa, incidente diplomatico, che nessuno esca da qui


----------



## oscuro (14 Luglio 2009)

*Rock*

E vabbuò sò guaglion dai....e poi reja mi aveva proprio dipanato le gonadi.....!Rock non dobbiam mai dimenticare dove eravamo 4 anni fà...ci vuole equilibrio....detto da me poi....


----------



## Grande82 (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> per la verità avevo da sabato in mente per te questo vecchio hit dei mitici Temptations.
> Parla di una persona che è ormai pronta a donare il proprio amore a quella/o giusto
> 
> 
> ...


 ho scelto, preda!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehi...ma non era la mia?


 A te ho dedicato Capossela.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ho scelto, preda!


Ho imparato da una persona saggia che quella della preda è una posizione di indubbio vantaggio.
E' il topo che da il tempo, il gatto si becca solo la frustrazione
Ottima scelta, da te non mi sarei spettato nulla di diverso


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma moltimodi hai dedicato la stessa canzone a me ed a emma??
> anatemaaaaa, incidente diplomatico, che nessuno esca da qui


 Ma allora ho sbagliato... vado indietro a vedere!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Nessun errore... intervento 68, Capossela. Brava eh... neanche ti ricordi cosa ti regalo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A te ho dedicato Capossela.


 pure a me: ovunque proteggi....ci hai incarrato non volendo o devo venire a cagliari e lapidarti?


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> C'ho impiegato 15 minuti a ricordarmi dei Casino Rayale
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYUXCJjP_uM


 Da quanto non sentivo questa canzone...


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nessun errore... intervento 68,* Capossela*. Brava eh... neanche ti ricordi cosa ti regalo!


ma...appunto...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> pure a me: ovunque proteggi....ci hai incarrato non volendo o devo venire a cagliari e lapidarti?


allora rimedio... deve aver fallito il copia incolla.... la tua canzone era questa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qtaFHgL_VI

e sono contento, perchè odio arrivare terzo... meglio ultimo!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> allora rimedio... deve aver fallito il copia incolla.... la tua canzone era questa:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qtaFHgL_VI
> 
> e sono contento, perchè odio arrivare terzo... meglio ultimo!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma...appunto...


 cazzata mia, involontaria... Capossela è solo per te.


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

scelta con cura eh?
non mi rivolgere più la parola 

	
	
		
		
	


	




per sempre


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzata mia, involontaria... Capossela è solo per te.


 resta la coincidenza orribile che 2 persone hanno ritenuto opportuna per me la canzone che tu dedichi alla dea di là...uh madonnina mia bella


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da quanto non sentivo questa canzone...


L' e' di molto una bella canzone


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzata mia, involontaria... Capossela è solo per te.


 
un classico: lo scambio di doni ....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















intramontabile, come la ricevuta nel pantalone e il rossetto sul collo della camicia


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> scelta con cura eh?
> non mi rivolgere più la parola
> 
> 
> ...


 Con molta cura... ero indeciso su diversi brani. Cura non apprezzata, pazienza...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> un classico: lo scambio di doni .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


saresti un pessimo traditore


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L' e' di molto una bella canzone


 Assolutamente...


----------



## Cat (14 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Cat amica mia non posso andare via senza dedicarti una canzone*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZnOmjj_Suw&feature=related


 
ti ringrazio dolce amico mio.

a te....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9YKnbPBdTw


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> resta la coincidenza orribile che 2 persone hanno ritenuto opportuna per me la canzone che tu dedichi alla dea di là...uh madonnina mia bella


 In effetti è una ben strana coincidenza...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2009)

*Lettrice & Moltimodi*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6laOK_EQHk
















Ohi mi sue pisciara!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

*for cat...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8ZTTsiJupo


----------



## Cat (14 Luglio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEJCzvOWH14&translated=1


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6laOK_EQHk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

*sbarella*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg9nbT9BE-o


----------



## Iago (14 Luglio 2009)

*...non la conoscete...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Ot4mVCsKc


----------



## Cat (14 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Ot4mVCsKc


 
molto bella, vera.

come stiamo a spiaggia?


tutto pronto?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

*iagoli'*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzAONWUh2TY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q60HBp4328


----------



## Minerva (14 Luglio 2009)

veramente 
no trip for cat (s)


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

*per mari' che spero legga*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXXWG-RJr-o


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Luglio 2009)

*angiuledda*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsVexH5qFS8


----------



## Iago (14 Luglio 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> molto bella, vera.
> 
> come stiamo a spiaggia?
> 
> ...



simpaticissimo il ritmo


tutto pronto


----------



## Iago (14 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzAONWUh2TY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q60HBp4328



una più bella dell'altra


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente
> no trip for cat (s)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgGcek6qd10


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*Fabrizio*



fabrizio56 ha detto:


>


 mi sono imperdonabilmente dimenticato di dedicarti un brano

Permettimi di rimediare

ecco qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  parla di un aviatore ..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXYmfa67dm4&feature=related


----------



## Old Rocknroll (14 Luglio 2009)

*danut*

anche a te un brano, - e scusa il ritardo -, peraltro tra i miei preferiti, nella versione Roxy Music ma composto dall'immortale Lennon 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il titolo, beh sei tu: Jealous guy 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irl5Nt6ENF4


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (14 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mi sono imperdonabilmente dimenticato di dedicarti un brano
> 
> Permettimi di rimediare
> 
> ...



Rock grazie di cuore  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ho fatto una "picchiata" in bellissimi ricordi


----------



## Cat (14 Luglio 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> simpaticissimo il ritmo
> 
> 
> tutto pronto


perfetto


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Speramm che tene a capa e faticà ....
> 
> Mo godiamoci questa va. oscuraccio
> 
> ...


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UEDY2brYug
scusa rock ma io nel cuore ho sempre e solo questa


----------



## Old Black Mamba (15 Luglio 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> ti ringrazio dolce amico mio.
> 
> a te....
> 
> ...


*Che cara*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Luglio 2009)

Si faccia una dedica e si ringrazi.
(Marzullo)

Per Persa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ_CI9Lr9TA

Grazie ...come mi conosci!
Un bacio, belissima!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si faccia una dedica e si ringrazi.
> (Marzullo)
> 
> Per Persa:
> ...





















ma pirletta , io una bella dedica te l'ho fatta!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pirletta , io una bella dedica te l'ho fatta!!


 Non mi lamentavo delle dediche ricevute o no ...ironizzavo su altre...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi lamentavo delle dediche ricevute o no ...ironizzavo su altre...


che cara!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che cara!!


 Vedo che mi comprendi ..carissima...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vedo che mi comprendi ..carissima...












tu mi capisci...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Mi ricordate i pizzini di u' tratturi... anzi no, quelli sono meno criptici.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi ricordate i pizzini di u' tratturi... anzi no, quelli sono meno criptici.


ricordati d'ingoiarlo subito dopo letto


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ricordati d'ingoiarlo subito dopo letto


 A letto non ingoio mai nulla...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A letto non ingoio mai nulla...
















why not?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> why not?


 Potrebbe andare di traverso...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Potrebbe andare di traverso...


me la butti sull'hot?


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> me la butti sull'hot?


 Certo che si...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo che si...


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Iris2 (15 Luglio 2009)

Che miserabili che siete...non mi avete dedicato manco il trillo del telefonino.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Che miserabili che siete...non mi avete dedicato manco il trillo del telefonino.


cazzo c'hai ragione!
che merdine!!
ciapel sot che l'è un biscot 

	
	
		
		
	


	














http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyolMNsN0Ig


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


si si fai l'angioletto.

comunque si deve discutere sul non ingoio


----------



## brugola (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si fai l'angioletto.
> 
> *comunque si deve discutere sul non ingoio*


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si si fai l'angioletto.
> 
> comunque si deve discutere sul non ingoio


 E discutiamone...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E discutiamone...


mi puoi trovare d'accordo a livello ecumenico ma in fase di alterazione spirituale con intrafrapposizione bilaterale , considerando la prospettiva renderizzata dell'aspetto psicoconcettuale, dissento totalmente


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

*opss...*



Iris2 ha detto:


> Che miserabili che siete...non mi avete dedicato manco il trillo del telefonino.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8ZbVpdtEXI


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi puoi trovare d'accordo a livello ecumenico ma in fase di alterazione spirituale con intrafrapposizione bilaterale , considerando la prospettiva renderizzata dell'aspetto psicoconcettuale, dissento totalmente


Non ho 'apito un 'azzo.. trombiamo?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ho 'apito un 'azzo.. trombiamo?



claro que si


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> claro que si


 Io lavo i piatti, comincia a sparecchiare...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io lavo i piatti, comincia a sparecchiare...



fai tu va' che zompo a letto ad aspettarti


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> fai tu va' *che zompo a letto ad aspettarti*


 Eh no, allora lascio tutto così com'è... a rassettare ci si penserà più tardi!


----------



## Cat (15 Luglio 2009)

Black Mamba ha detto:


> *Che cara*


 

grazie.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh no, allora lascio tutto così com'è... a rassettare ci si penserà più tardi!



chi finisce prima poi rassetta


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi finisce prima poi rassetta


 Allora ti tocca... io se voglio non finisco mai


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora ti tocca... io se voglio non finisco mai


va be rassetto durante e poi torno


----------



## Nobody (15 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> va be rassetto durante e poi torno
















... nel frattempo faccio un cruciverba...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*Soleluna*

mi rimandi a questo allegrissimo brano della mia gioventù, altamente "positivo".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ThWaMnlSZM


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*sperella*

mi viene di accostarla a questo brano qui, spero gradito. Lei è sempre alive and kicking

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ljIQo1OHkTI


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*Alce Veloce*

questo brano, un capolavoro, parla di qualcuno che si sente come ti senti tu adesso, ma è di sincero auspicio per un futuro migliore .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YOo1XqKBJg


There is a town in north Ontario,
With dream comfort memory to spare,
And in my mind
I still need a place to go,
All my changes were there.

Blue, blue windows behind the stars,
Yellow moon on the rise,
Big birds flying across the sky,
Throwing shadows on our eyes.
Leave us

Helpless, helpless, helpless
Baby can you hear me now?
The chains are locked
and tied across the door,
Baby, sing with me somehow.

Blue, blue windows behind the stars,
Yellow moon on the rise,
Big birds flying across the sky,
Throwing shadows on our eyes.
Leave us

Helpless, helpless, helpless.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*Fedifrago*

ho finalmente trovato il brano che fa per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w4Xulsjo5I


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*Black mamba*

questo è per te  .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ascolta e leggi il testo contenuto nel video: direi che Lemmy l'ha scritta dopo averti conosciuto/a ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OicEylYgMTg


----------

